# DIY: $30 Laser Guided placement for screen printing



## mustangFWL (Feb 27, 2012)

So I kept seeing these laser positioning systems for $400+ and I made one of my own... thought id share it just for the heck of it... The best part.. its fully customizable and can accept how ever many lasers you want!


----------



## aimagedesign (Sep 2, 2009)

That's pretty cool. 
Thinking of doing the same thing for my heat press station. The Black and decker laser levels are a good idea.


----------



## SeanTrex (Aug 1, 2013)

Yeah, that's awesome. We have been asking the 'Boss Man' to buy some lasers and set them up for us so we can print quicker and be more accurate with loading. Right now we have to either set the pallets or use our fingers. Our loader is pretty damn good like that but when we have a job that is a side print or hoodies with a tight fit, he has to measure each one with a ruler. It sucks.


----------



## 20vK (Jul 9, 2011)

You also have to stop your platens in exactly the same place, right?

Otherwise the lasers will give you wonky reference points


----------

